# Wardley's Algae Wafers - Copper Sulfate!!! Help!



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I just bought awesome red cherry shrimp from epicfish and was not aware how quickly they would clean the algae from the plants. Over night they must have been busy because the java is sparkling clean. :eek5:

Being worried they didn't have enough to eat, I put in an algae wafer. After they were already eating, I noticed the ingredient copper sulfate! What did I do? :icon_cry: I took the wafer out immediately, but they already ate some of it. It has been a few hours and they don't look abnormal. Are they going to be okay? 

Please help! This is my first time owning shrimp and cannot find anything but how deadly copper is. :frown:


----------



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I just bought awesome red cherry shrimp from epicfish and was not aware how quickly they would clean the algae from the plants. Over night they must have been busy because the java is sparkling clean. :eek5:
> 
> Being worried they didn't have enough to eat, I put in an algae wafer. After they were already eating, I noticed the ingredient copper sulfate! What did I do? :icon_cry: I took the wafer out immediately, but they already ate some of it. It has been a few hours and they don't look abnormal. Are they going to be okay?
> 
> Please help! This is my first time owning shrimp and cannot find anything but how deadly copper is. :frown:


I believe I've read that the shrimpies need it for proper molting and shell development, just not too much. Copper is also in the Hikari shrimp food and the crab bites too iirc. I think you'll be fine, but I'm not a shrimpologist. Hopefully an expert can confirm.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

With such a small amount there's not much to worry about. Do try to avoid copper sulfate though.

Hikari algae wafers don't contain copper sulfate, nor do their micro wafers, crab cuisine, and sinking wafers. HBH Crab & Lobster bites do contain copper proteinate, but that is generally regarded as invert safe, and essential to their blood-like fluids, etc. 

<-- not an expert, but I play one on tpt... :icon_roll :icon_cool


----------



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

imeridian said:


> With such a small amount there's not much to worry about. Do try to avoid copper sulfate though.
> 
> Hikari algae wafers don't contain copper sulfate, nor do their micro wafers, crab cuisine, and sinking wafers. HBH Crab & Lobster bites do contain copper proteinate, but that is generally regarded as invert safe, and essential to their blood-like fluids, etc.
> 
> <-- not an expert, but I play one on tpt... :icon_roll :icon_cool


That's what it was, blood, not shell. :thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks you guys! I am relieved to hear this. In the meantime, I feel better about the mishap and threw in some more of George's algae covered java for them to eat.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a tip:

Take care to not overfeed with shrimp as it could foul the water and cause sick shrimp. Only leave in tank what is eaten within an hour or two and remove the rest.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

southerndesert said:


> Just a tip:
> 
> Take care to not overfeed with shrimp as it could foul the water and cause sick shrimp. Only leave in tank what is eaten within an hour or two and remove the rest.


Oh, thanks for the tip. I have been leaving algae wafers in the shrimp tank; they last 3 days (at which point the snails congregate on them and eat the rest).


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

3 days is bit too long.. i normally feed them at night and pickup leftover next morning. snails will clean up the dirt...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

dindin said:


> Oh, thanks for the tip. I have been leaving algae wafers in the shrimp tank; they last 3 days (at which point the snails congregate on them and eat the rest).


Yes, thanks a lot for the tip. I made a decision to not feed any extra foods and start supplying them with algae covered plants. I put a piece of the new food in there (shrimp safe) and a java moss rock covered in fuzz algae from my betta's tank. They ignored the food and went straight to the java moss rock. Therefore, I took out the food and left the rock. For now, I am just going to add more plants with "gunk" on it when they clean off any noticeable algae/organisms. Is this a good plan?


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Elemental copper (like a copper pipe) is dangerous for inverts, not copper sulfate. Copper sulfate (aka cupric sulfate) is used as a fish food preservative in minute quantities. I've been feeding it to my shrimp since 2005 with no problems. My RCS thrive.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 2, 2006)

Shrimp keeping should consist of a premium food list lacking copper. I avoid any food showing copper as an ingredient.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

praxis5624 said:


> Shrimp keeping should consist of a premium food list lacking copper. I avoid any food showing copper as an ingredient.


So what do you use? I am still looking for a supplemental food.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I listed the foods I feed above, all are without copper aside from the noted exception of the HBH.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

imeridian said:


> With such a small amount there's not much to worry about. Do try to avoid copper sulfate though.
> 
> Hikari algae wafers don't contain copper sulfate, nor do their micro wafers, crab cuisine, and sinking wafers. HBH Crab & Lobster bites do contain copper proteinate, but that is generally regarded as invert safe, and essential to their blood-like fluids, etc.
> 
> <-- not an expert, but I play one on tpt... :icon_roll :icon_cool


Ah, Imeridan. Sorry. I must have missed this one in the shuffle. :icon_redf Either that, or I am loosing my mind due to lack of sleep. :hihi:

I just ordered the crab cuisine and algae wafers for good measure online....along with other stuff, lol. Thanks.


----------

